# How do you dry your prints?



## ksmattfish (Sep 3, 2003)

After washing and a squeegee I've been laying my prints on a homemade screen propped up on a chair and the edge of the sink.  It holds about 20 8x10 prints.  This method was supposed to be temporary, and I really could use room for more prints.

What do you do?


----------



## oriecat (Sep 3, 2003)

They have a big electric dryer at the darkroom I go to, so I just put them in there and turn it on for about 15 minutes.


----------



## havoc (Sep 4, 2003)

LOL Oriecat, you seem to be my source for information, where do you go to do all your darkroom activities? Do you like it? and is it affordable?  I would like to eventually set up my own darkroom, but being a darkroom newbie i would love to go to a place and expirement, if its affordable... (poor college student).


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## oriecat (Sep 4, 2003)

Havoc, I sent you a pm.


----------

